# most aggressive oscar



## caribemonster (Jun 14, 2005)

what is the most aggressive oscar?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

mine is the most agressive oscar. lol
but i think all oscar are the same. its just that they look different.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

caribemonster said:


> what is the most aggressive oscar?
> [snapback]1083127[/snapback]​


The one that is guarding its nest is the most aggressive oscar you will find.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya but he is talkin by like tiger, normal, albino, and red. he wants to know which 1 is the aggressivist


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

caribemonster said:


> what is the most aggressive oscar?
> [snapback]1083127[/snapback]​


all oscars are agressive, but they start to be really agressive at 4 or 5 inches, in my case my oscar began to be agressive around 4" and he pissed of my reds and they killed him.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oscars are generally known not to be too aggressive, if u go and ask at cichlidmaddness they classify them to be peaceful-semi aggressive.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice oscar power dude.
ya id agree wit u 4inches they do start gettin aggressive


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Tibs said:


> oscars are generally known not to be too aggressive, if u go and ask at cichlidmaddness they classify them to be peaceful-semi aggressive.
> [snapback]1083215[/snapback]​


i dont think so id deffinetly put them in agressive catigory, but then again all the oscars that ive seen arent as agressive as mine. they just site there, my oscar always swims around and he always atk any1 that comes by the tank


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

We have a tiger oscar at my work that is bad ass. He starts crap with a big jag all the time. I dont think there is a specific breed that is more aggressive. It just depends on the fish.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup they all the same they just look different so if u were to get an oscar get 1 that appeals to u


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> oscars are generally known not to be too aggressive


Compared to most other large SA cichlids - I agree









Some can be real aggressive but over all not an aggressive species.


----------



## Killa RedZ (Apr 10, 2005)

cichlids such as oscars suck


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Piranha Kings said:


> cichlids such as oscars suck
> [snapback]1086261[/snapback]​










Have you ever owned one? They are so interactive, colorful, and ownage.

If you don't like them, why are you posting in the cichlid section?

Dumbass...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Kings said:


> cichlids such as oscars suck
> [snapback]1086261[/snapback]​


'that insightful..









do not..i repeat do not de-rail anymore threads...anymore from you and you will no longer be a part of our community..have a nice day


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i added 2 5 inch tiger oscars to my 300g that already had a 4 inch caribe in it and a few feeders.. one of the oscars now has no back half.. lol.. shows how tough they r..

all the fish in there r cycling fish.. heh


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

a dude my dont u pick a realy agressive cichlid with teeth to add in the tank wit ur p's


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha Kings said:


> cichlids such as oscars suck
> [snapback]1086261[/snapback]​


let me guess ur a noob with fish


----------



## Fish_Devil08 (May 23, 2005)

im so jealous for you guys talking about oscars..... my oscars died in less than 3days because of ick....







anyway, oscars can be really aggressive or not aggressive at all.... if you will have luck in you, you'll get a wild one that is very aggressive..


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yup well im lucky cause mine is agressive
so what u gonna get as ur next fish


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

for the most part oscars are very active. a lot of people train them to do stuff. They make for really cool pets. As long as you have the tank space that is. We have so many people droping off larg oscars because they dont have the space for them.


----------

